
Khan Academy: Venture Capital & Capital Markets - weel
http://www.khanacademy.org/#Venture%20Capital%20and%20Capital%20Markets
======
lowkey
I just went through the first 3 videos on VC but I found it curious that there
was no mention of participation rights (1x, 1.5x etc.) and their effect on the
outcome for founders. It is such an important concept that leaving it out of
the video is a significant strike against. I like Sal's stuff generally, but I
would vote this particular video down if I could (for the reasons mentioned
above).

------
pshirishreddy
Didn't expect that there would be notes on VC's on Khan Academy :)

~~~
ig1
Sal used to work for a VC firm (MVC Capital) before he started Khan's Academy.

